# New from Southeastern Indiana...And need a name!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> Our last name is Kellerman

If you are considering selling honey, plan ahead and choose a name keeping in mind Indiana "labeling" law. I'd choose a name that includes your family name, perhaps _Kellerman Honey Farm_.

Here's more on Indiana laws:
http://www.in.gov/legislative/bills/2009/HE/HE1309.1.html


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

Since Batesville has a casket plant what about:
Funeral Honey Farms!!! just a thought

I use to live in Vevay not far from you guys. I hope you
enjoy beekeeping, welcome to beesource


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Hoosier Honey!


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Sharpbees said:


> Hoosier Honey!


That's already taken. They sell honey and soaps at the Bloomington Farmers' Market


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome GM!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Kellerman Honey Farm sounds great to me.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I need to pick a name too? I won't use Kellerman since you picked it first and my name isn't Kellerman anyway! lol

Good luck and do post back with what you decide.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

> My family is me, my husband, 12 year old son, 6 cats and a turtle.



SCAT Farms (Six Cats and a Turtle)





It's late.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

JStinson said:


> SCAT Farms (Six Cats and a Turtle)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! lol


----------

